# Ideas for preparing children



## VMakes6 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hello! What a wonderful forum! I've been learning so much over the past few weeks while "lurking". My specific question is about preparing young children for our little guy who will be joining us in May at 8-9 weeks old. Our kids are 5, 4, and 18 months old. We've discussed that puppy will be excited, zoomie, and nippy as well as reinforcing that he will need quiet time too...but any suggestions or ideas that have worked for anyone else? 
We are familiar with owning dogs; we had two small dogs (Shih-tzu & Llasa) several years ago. Unfortunately, they were pet-store puppies, before we knew any better, and they were terribly inbred (kidney failure, etc.)but that's another story. So our older two kids are fine with dogs as they had some time with our other dogs when they were very young. Our youngest (18 months) has a fear of dogs. He does get to see neighbor dogs and dogs at our friends' homes but still takes a while to warm up to them. I guess I'm nervous as to if his fear will worsen with puppy or discourage him from ever being ok around dogs. Any insight? We did meet our breeder's dogs before the puppies were born and they were considerably mellow, even with our whole family visiting so I'm trying to stay positive that with some time, puppy won't knock the kids over too much  We our looking forward to expanding our family and hoping the transition is successful for everyone, especially kids and puppy! Thanks for listening and for any suggestions!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi and welcome.

Maybe start with this tread and the reference material. 

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,5022.0.html

You are a braver person than me. Best of luck.

RBD


----------



## VMakes6 (Apr 12, 2013)

Thank you for posting this article! I had read several others with similar information, but this was great! It is unfortunate that this happens. I should add that, although we have young children, we are a fairly active family. Puppy will spend lots of time out in the field hunting with my husband  Also, I am fortunate to stay at home with the kids, so puppy will experience little long-term kennel time even though I'm a big fan of the "kennel up" command when needed! In time, he will hopefully be a heck of a running buddy for me and be able to chase the kids and wildlife in the fields behind our home! Forgive me for sounding defensive; I'm trying to convince myself that we can do this!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Welcome! I have positive, specific suggestions for you! Yes, you ARE brave. So was I. We make it work. 8)

I'm a little shell shocked today...but I will post in a little while with some concrete ideas.


----------



## VMakes6 (Apr 12, 2013)

Thank you VictoriaW! I assumed by your comment and then confirmed by seeing Massachusetts on your profile... how especially terrible for those of you in that area! I have never paid attention to the marathon as closely as I did yesterday but my very close cousin ran it (her first time in Boston and her major goal). She finished four minutes before. I was just so shocked! Thankfully she texted right away that she and her husband were fine. I think everyone has a story about knowing someone there but I never thought I'd be close to anyone who would have such an experience.
I look foward to hearing from you, but please take care in the meantime


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Sell the children gypsies - get 2 V's - JUST a THOUGHT !!!!! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vizsla13 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi, we have just recently brought home our new addition at 8 wks old (now 11 wks) and we have a 9, 7 and 2 1/2 year old. The older two are great and managing the shark attacks quite well, my problem is my youngest who just loves our pup and wants to play with her and get down on the floor with her but then ends up getting hurt. I have to say though that our pup is so good and a loud 'NO' from me and she stops. I'm sure in time they'll be best friends . 

Good luck with your pup can't wait to see pics.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

LOVE REM's suggestion, LOL! Hmmmmm...

VMakes6, so glad that your cousin is OK. 

Now. Your kids are really very young. You know this. And you have also had the experience of keeping a human baby alive and safe in a house with a toddler, so if you put a huge priority on making this work then I trust you are up to the task. 

(1) stop, breathe, and make sure that you have done your research and found a great breeder -- health & temperament are doubly, triply important when you are bringing a pup into a house with young kids. Happy to talk more about that (I now it wasn't your question so I won't drone on!), but had to mention it. 

(2) I highly recommend Karen Pryor's DVD "Clicker Puppy". It is available on Amazon and is REALLY worth getting. It introduces clicker basics & shaping behavior, but it also has awesome sections on how to be a puppy's best friend (instead of working it up) using two cats with very different personalities. Even two years in, I still tell my kids, "be like Blueberry, not like Houdini!"

The DVD also has fun ideas for playing with a (young!!!) pup, such as having the kids drag a toy behind them on a string running through the yard, so that pup pounces on the toy and not on the child.

Watch the DVD all together and then involve the kids in the puppy's training. They won't be perfect, but if they are busy trying to teach something or playing a structured game things will be less likely to break down.

(3) Teach your kids how to to "be a tree": stand tall, tuck your branches/arms under your armpits, and DON'T MOVE. This will discourage pup from jumping. If child runs, pup will chase.

(4) I am bad at this, but especially with such young ones, restrict food/snacks/treats to table with pup crated. Get everyone used to that now.

(5) Puppy proof the house. If you can have a pup-free playroom, do it. Otherwise, declutter now...and work hard to get/keep toys out of reach. Teach kids how to CALMLY trade a dog toy or treat for one of their toys. If no playroom, get kids up off the floor and have them play games, draw, etc at a table.

(6) You know this...pup & baby will require constant supervision. When you step away, things will go south. Fast.

(7) You asked about training the kids, but we did also use a clicker to shape calm puppy behavior around my middle son (then 5) in particular. We clicked and treated for paws on ground, for calmly being snuggled and patted, for sitting patiently when child tried to work her up, LOL. It took a lot of energy but worked.

There is much more I am sure but that is a start. Good luck!


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Welcome.
Prepare yourself!
You will need-
Patience
A loyalty card for your local off license ( liquor store ;D)
Ear plugs
Comfy boots
Waterproofs for the whole family
Patience
'Magic' plasters
Patience
The following pics are illustration only 
To keep you laughing through the bad times 8)


----------



## VMakes6 (Apr 12, 2013)

Thank you all! I even like the suggestion to sell the kids....oh some days! And teach the kids to be a tree...awesome! They can do that! One more question along the lines of "ranking" in our family and guarding. I realize that puppy will think the kids are beneath him (or hairless puppies  and may show some dominance. I've read another post and I believe there were mentions of having kids command the dog to wait and then giving him his meal...is this something to be suggested? From the get go I plan to work with puppy while eating to build confidence that no one will take his food...however, I know this is a long shot on such a sensitive issue, I mean, it's FOOD! I love food!  We will be setting the bowls out soon so our youngest can get the "gotta dump this out" temptation out of his system well before puppy comes. I hoping this discourages him from caring about the dog eating. But if anything, he can at least be tied into his booster seat! 
Thanks again!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

One suggestion I will add On V Puppies slide your feet inside or outside walking for some time 

You lift them you will hurt them deep

all my V's were under my Flippers 24-7

and I sport size 14 Floppers : lol

never read much on this 

this like boxing slide before you plant 

they will break

Kids need to be told this 24-7 slide them feet ;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

all of my V's are on lead till my grand children can raise their hand palm out and say NO! PIKE understands this and stops what ever he is doing - you have the same situation I had with my boys and a new V pup - they growup together - just 1 pack leader and the pup is the lowest ranking member of the family - you reinforce this every day all day long and most issues sort them selves out - PS I do know gypsies to contact if it gets to rough LOL


----------



## mi_fiveo (Dec 4, 2012)

My pup has now been home for a week and has drawn blood twice on the five year old boys hands. She loves to play but turns into a biting shark **** bent on tearing something. Reminds me of a crocodile tearing food apart when it shakes its head. Yelling no! as loud as you can will not stop her. Neither will ouch. Going to try the water bottle next. Until I get one its time outs in the crate when she gets possessed by evil.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

mi_fiveo, I think what you want to be doing right now is watching them like a hawk and stepping in sooner...before the bite. In time pup will outgrow his shark phase, but I would make it your immediate goal to identify when the energy level gets too high. Then rein it in!!!!! (I am guessing that these bites didn't happen when your 5yo was reading on the couch?!?)

Believe me, I know how hard it is. You won't be perfect. But if you are fully ON & watching when they are playing I am betting that you will start to see it coming.


----------



## mi_fiveo (Dec 4, 2012)

Your right. She feeds off their energy. They giggle and move quick and she gets excited too. The problem is that nothing stops her once she gets this way. I have to pick her up and restrain her or put her in her crate and listen to screams of bloody murder. She is so sweet and cuddly when she is ready to nap. Its like Dr. Jekyll and Mr Hyde, Lol.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

What does she do if *everyone freezes* & looks away from her? There will be a moment when she pauses to figure out what to do...GOOD GIRL!

You might want to practice deliberately working her up when the kids are asleep, then rewarding her for a sit. Work up, calm down, repeat. 

Might want to practice freezing with the kids when pup is asleep/crated, too, LOL. Freeze dance, anyone? ;D


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Sammy loves children, Tony loved children also... I found my dogs are very happy to have children around (if the kids hit Sam, he gets stressed and tries to run away from them) 
I am not worried about the dog, I had kids pull at his tail, ears, pull at the fur, even climb on him... all under 100% supervision but not on leash.

But just in case, I would would always make sure the children are safe


----------



## mi_fiveo (Dec 4, 2012)

I'll try the freezing idea. Thanks :0)


----------

